# This saturday forecast look do-able



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

anyone interested in this saturday. same plan as last weekend. Small spot in the live well, large ones on ice, liveline small ones for stripers, rock and possible trout. split the fish, gas and bait.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

arghhhhh . . . yet again I'll be busy the weekend you open the ho line. Thanks for the offer, I'll take you up on it soon!!!


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm gonna miss this great offer againn...


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Sounds like a...*

...plan to me.

Check your PM and give me a call.


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

*feeshin*

Gwaud,

Read your PM...

Stan


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

*Cant wait to do it again.*

Thanks Gnatman for coming. It was great meeting you and fishing beside you. 

We had fun. The day started out hazy with limited visibility. We left port and motored over to the first spot. shortly after getting there we dropped the lines in for some semi-hungry spot and perch. Conditions were difficult with the wind against the tide, but we manage to find a mix of small (bait) to large (dinner) which was sperated between the livewell and on ice. It was time to go after spending additional time to catch more fish. It took about 35 minutes to get to location dropping down the live liners. There was plenty of life on the depth finder and they did not take long to show they still had an appetite. The first runner came minutes after being in the water. the first fish won the battle after rejecting my offering. The next hook up went to the Gnatman, i was hooked up, Gnatman was hooked up, Gnatman was hooked up again, I was hooked up again. We manage to get 1 keeper striper in the boat along with several nice thick bluefish. We even hooked a couple while jigging.

Included are pics of the trip. I could not take as many as i wanted to but here are some.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I can't wait!*

Thanks for taking me out gwaud, it was nice meeting and fishing with you, too.  

Have a GREAT trip to Florida, and let us know how it went down there.

BTW - I have number 3 lined up for the "skiff trip",as long as it's not on a Tuesday.

Take care, buddy


----------

